# Rohloff with gates belt drive



## moose2008 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been rocking my Rohloff for years now and absolutely love it. I was thinking about matching it with a Gates belt drive for the UK winter, good move or not? I've found various reviews but does anybody have a real long term opinion of a Rohloff / Gates belt drive in wet and muddy conditions? is it worth the expense and effort?
Cheers.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

I love my gates+rohloff, but it hasn't been the best in mud and snow.
The belt ring is real close to the chainstay which is real close to the wheel(there is a build post in this forum).
Mud would fall off the wheel into the belt, and I would have to stop to clear it out. My rear cog doesn't have any sort of cut outs like the front so nothing could get through.
Occasionally I'd have to stop and clean it out. I found that riding through the puddles would keep the sticky mud off the bike and let me peddle. This was on a dirt road.

Snow was a little better. It would generally break down as I pedaled but I do remember having to clean it out a few times.

This is the original gates design, I don't know how the new design performs.


----------

